
At an Air Show in China, Drones Are the Stars - joering2
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/28/world/asia/china-drones.html
======
melling
Imagine what’s going to happen with all this drone R&D.

I don’t think the F35 will make it to its desired life before it’s obsolete.
50 years is a long time.

[https://breakingdefense.com/2012/03/f-35-total-costs-soar-
to...](https://breakingdefense.com/2012/03/f-35-total-costs-soar-
to-1-5-trillion-lockheed-defends-program/)

